# Center Pulls



## TR6SC (Jan 22, 2017)

Excuse me, cantilevers.
Questions for the experienced or even just the interested.
1. Where does one find these cables with the gripper handle on one end, as seen on this rear brake set-up?  It sure makes it easy to disconnect the brakes for wheel removal. And what about brake pads?
Does this stuff only come from France?
2. Given that the lengths of the front and rear brake arms are different, wouldn't it seem that the one with the longer moment be used on the front?
Please chime in.


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 22, 2017)

Brake pads are sold reproduction now by Kool Stop.
  LBS should be able to get for you.
    I have the straddle cables in stock in different lengths.
  Both single end and double end.


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 22, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> Brake pads are sold reproduction now by Kool Stop.
> LBS should be able to get for you.
> I have the straddle cables in stock in different lengths.
> Both single end and double end.



Thanks detroit, Who is LBS? and, you have straddles With the enlarged end or only the ball? 400mm?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2017)

LBS = Local Bike Shop.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 22, 2017)

LBS = local bike shop

This ebay seller has the vintage straddle cables you're asking about

But Tektro, Paul Components, Sunlite - there are many sources for new ones with the round cast stops.







I have these Paul Touring Cantis front and rear, and they work great on both wheels - honestly, the best brakes I've ever had on a bike.
Many people will put the Touring Cantis on rear and the Paul Neo Retro Cantis on front - part of that is to get a longer/taller cable for fender clearance up front.











If you get your straddle cable length to pull 90-degrees normal on the canti lever arm when your brake lever is at full pull, you will have the maximum possible braking force.
As that angle becomes more acute or obtuse, you decrease the maximum braking force (simple force vector analysis)


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 22, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> LBS = Local Bike Shop.



DUH!!


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 22, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> DUH!!





bulldog1935 said:


> LBS = local bike shop
> 
> This ebay seller has the vintage straddle cables you're asking about
> 
> ...




Thanks Bully. I'm in business. I'm learning faster than I can forget, no, wait. I'm forgetting faster than I can learn. And who are you calling obtuse?!
This Marguil I bought has a Simplex Grand Prix Dural. This French shtuff is Greek. It really is beautiful though, adjustable bearings in the rollers.


----------



## sam (Jan 22, 2017)

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/VELOX-cable-...hash=item1c780ab877:m:mUtR66YePjljvcRFmAmsgFA


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 22, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> ...
> This Marguil I bought has a Simplex Grand Prix Dural. This French shtuff is Greek. It really is beautiful though, adjustable bearings in the rollers.



I'm guessing this RD?


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 22, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> I'm guessing this RD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 23, 2017)

It was still made postwar, but I bet you would have to spend a lot of time on ebay.fr to find one. 


TR6SC said:


> That's pretty much the animal except for the claw. Where do I get one of those little hub caps?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 23, 2017)

The straddle cable with a handle is a Shimano part.  Very handy when you have a flat on the road.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 23, 2017)

Andrew Gorman said:


> The straddle cable with a handle is a Shimano part.  Very handy when you have a flat on the road.



good call - found in UK
http://www.wiggle.com/transfil-shimano-mtb-cantilever-brake-straddle-wire/

if you go here, do some shopping - wiggle has great prices and dollar is really strong there

I buy many tires and latex tubes from wiggle


----------

